# WOC: Looks to kill (your fav make-up looks)



## sa'raimilan (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok ladies so lately I have been totally into this neutral cat eye and simple pink, nude or mildly bold red lips. I had a MAC interview a few weeks back and I decided for the interview I would tone my look down a bit. The look came out AMAZING ladies, so now I rock this look almost everyday but I switch up the lip color.

Here's the run down of the look:
*Face*rep&Prime
       Ambi Mosturizer w/ spf 30
       Select SPF 15 foundation in NC50
       Studio finish concealer
       MSF in Dark
       Eyebrow pencil in Spiked

*Eyes*aint pot in Groundwork all over lid up to brows
       All that glitters e/s in inner corner
       Ricepaper e/s as highlight
       Loreal HIP cream liner in Black for cat eye

*Lips*:Velvet teddy l/s
      Wildly Lush lip plush

*Cheeks*:Random Brown contour powder
          Victoria Secret LE Mineral Bronzing Powder (love it)


So ladies I wanna know what's the look you guys adore. Whether its a simple everyday look or a night time club look. I wanna know face, eyes, lips and cheek combos.

Thanks beauties


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Jun 14, 2010)

Haha I rock heavy makeup daily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like today I wore carbon in the crease with chrome yellow, followed by a peachy blush and lady gaga lippie. It sounds odd, but was super cute. ^_^

My all time favorite look though is using carbon, cumulus, and gesso. Very dark with long lashes and a lippy like plink! or creme cup.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlexisDDD* 

 
_Haha I rock heavy makeup daily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like today I wore carbon in the crease with chrome yellow, followed by a peachy blush and lady gaga lippie. It sounds odd, but was super cute. ^_^

My all time favorite look though is using carbon, cumulus, and gesso. Very dark with long lashes and a lippy like plink! or creme cup._

 

Ha! Thats me, I love bold daring eyes. Specially when its very smoldering and sexy I totally understand. I miss those eyes think I may get back into it very very soon.


----------



## QueenBam (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlexisDDD* 

 
_Haha I rock heavy makeup daily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like today I wore carbon in the crease with chrome yellow, followed by a peachy blush and lady gaga lippie. It sounds odd, but was super cute. ^_^

My all time favorite look though is using carbon, cumulus, and gesso. Very dark with long lashes and a lippy like plink! or creme cup._

 

ALEXIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 15, 2010)

Lately, I've been loving what I call my "pink/brown look".  My eyes are made up with a combo of pink and chocolate brown eyeshadows.  Rose-colored blush over bronzer.  And my lips are this 3-dimensional look I created by first lining my lips with a chocolate liner then filling it in with a pink liner followed my pink lipstick.  I blend and apply a light chocolate gloss on type.  It looks really cool.


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 16, 2010)

My favorite eyeshadow look is a smokey eye with tan pigment on lid, bronze e/s in the crease/outer V, and darkened with carbon. Highlight brow bone and inner corner with Shroom e/s. Then line top lash line and outer 1/2 of lower lash line. Lots of mascara of course.

It's my go to glam eye look


----------



## L281173 (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sa'raimilan* 

 
_Ha! Thats me, I love bold daring eyes. Specially when its very smoldering and sexy I totally understand. I miss those eyes think I may get back into it very very soon._

 

I love bold daring eyes


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 27, 2010)

^yes it is. Been doing smokey eyes for the past two days. Adore it. Think its gonna be my everyday now.


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jul 12, 2010)

my go to look is all that glitters on the lid, contrast in the crease and arena to highlight and a black cat eye
thats usually my weekend look cause im wearing jeans

for work daily its select cover up, msf med-deep wet, ATG allover the lid, smut in the crease and a cat eye 
with a streak of color on the lower lid.... i got crazy with colors mainly blues


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_My favorite eyeshadow look is a smokey eye with tan pigment on lid, bronze e/s in the crease/outer V, and darkened with carbon. Highlight brow bone and inner corner with Shroom e/s. Then line top lash line and outer 1/2 of lower lash line. Lots of mascara of course.

It's my go to glam eye look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This sounds pretty..i need to grab a sample of tan piggie to try this.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 13, 2010)

My favorite killer look is a smokey eye with a bright colour in the crease and a nude lip. It goes something like this:

*Eyes:*
Milk Jumbo - Brow to crease
Slickblack Greasepaint Stick (any black base) - Lids and lower lash line, blended well
Matte Colour on the lids - Sugarpill Poison Plum has been my favorite lately, but any dark matte colour will work, repeat on Lower lash line
Any Bright Colour(s) in the crease - Sugarpill Dollypop (Hot Pink), or Love+ (Bright Red) for instance.
Digit e/s - Brow highlight
Beautiful Iris - Tearduct
Reflects Purple Duo or Transparent Teal - a light dusting on the lids

*Cheeks:*
Joi-de-Vivre Cremeblend Blush
Superdupernatural or Ripe Peach Blush
Shooting Star MSF or Sassed Up Iridescent Powder

*Lips:*
Cork lip liner
Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque "Santal" - my go to nude lip colour
Viva Glam V Lipglass

My other favorite looks is a strong brow, dramatic cat eye with a bright lip. 
*
Lids:*
Soft Ochre Paint Pot or Groundwork - base
Provence Pigment or Hey e/s - Lids (any neutral colour will do..even just MSF Natural)
Beauty Burst + A Little Folie e/s - Crease
Embark e/s - to deepen the look
Blacktrack Fluidline or any liquid liner - super extend the liner
Feline eye Kohl - Lower lash line
Plushblack Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Depending on what lip I go for I use either Supdupernatural, Tippy, Azalea.. what ever looks good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lips:*
My killer colours are: Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque "Dragon", YSL Provocative Pink, Show Orchid, Lady Danger, So Scarlet


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jul 16, 2010)

^I have to see these looks. They sound lovely!


----------



## machonesty (Jul 28, 2010)

how do u  apply msf wet?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 28, 2010)

^Spray your brush with Fix+. It's gorgeous when applied wet.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 31, 2010)

Eyes
Antiqued on the lid
Carbon on the outer corner and crease
highlight

Face:
Peach colored blush from Milani
Black Opal foundation stick

Lips:
Up the Amp or Blooming Lovely.


----------



## Rene (Jul 31, 2010)

Eyes:
All the glitters all over the lid
Romp in the crease
Dark Brown (NYX) 

Face
Studio Tech NC50
MSF Dark 
Dollymix Blush

Lips
Nymphette


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd love to see pictures of these looks for reference.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I'd love to see pictures of these looks for reference._

 
Yes pictures will help visualize what I was going for. Should have did that! I will post a pic of the look.


----------

